
I have found a serious AirBNB BUG - ktamiola
If you login with Facebook into AirBNB and you had a previous account, set up with AirBNB that was utilizing the same email address as your primary Facebook address, your account will be rested and all your personal info, including reservations made, will be lost!
======
uuoc

        rest /rest/
        verb
    
        1. cease work or movement in order to relax, refresh 
        oneself, or recover strength.
        1. be placed or supported so as to stay in a 
        specified position.
    
        rest /rest/
        verb
    
        remain or be left in a specified condition.

